# 7 year old type 1 moving to UK



## Itsmejude (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi, I am moving back to UK from New Zealand at the end of the year with my husband and our 7 year old T1 son. It's 20 years since I was home so I have no idea how the system works over there to be honest. We will be living in North West Leics and I would really appreciate any advice about the local stuff, or finding for things etc....not sure what is covered on NHS. He has an animas vibe pump which we got last October (we really had to fight to get one here) we would like to keep that as it's awesome!
Thanks


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Jude.  You must be mad wanting to come back.   Loved it in NZ when I was there 12 years ago.   Lots of advice and information regarding pumps on the NHS on the Input website including pro-active pump clinics etc.

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 28, 2016)

I was just there in April, loved the place..... My brother moved to Auckland 9 years ago.

Having said that, Beets on everything? Really?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum itsmejude. Basically, all prescriptions are free for children in England, then after age 16 years, people with type 1 diabetes get a medical exemption certificate. No charge for GP or specialist appointments. Car park charges at hospitals have become common in last few years.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 29, 2016)

Itsmejude said:


> Hi, I am moving back to UK from New Zealand at the end of the year with my husband and our 7 year old T1 son. It's 20 years since I was home so I have no idea how the system works over there to be honest. We will be living in North West Leics and I would really appreciate any advice about the local stuff, or finding for things etc....not sure what is covered on NHS. He has an animas vibe pump which we got last October (we really had to fight to get one here) we would like to keep that as it's awesome!
> Thanks



Sounds like your son will be under the umbrella of the Leicester Diabetes Centre, which has a decent reputation, with lots of research going on and awards being won.  I'm not sure if they run satellite services at Loughborough (knee jerk reaction would be, quite possibly).

http://www.leicesterdiabetescentre.org.uk/
http://www.leicestershirediabetes.org.uk/professional-6.html

The Leicester Diabetes Centre page I've posted has contact details at the bottom, if you wanted to contact them at any stage, but as I understand it, your gateway will always be through your GP, so it's critical to get yourselves all rergistered with a Doc as soon as practically possible, to get things moving.

I'm neither T1, nor parent of a T1 minor, so I can't share any wisdom on the specifics.


----------



## Itsmejude (Jun 29, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Jude.  You must be mad wanting to come back.   Loved it in NZ when I was there 12 years ago.   Lots of advice and information regarding pumps on the NHS on the Input website including pro-active pump clinics etc.
> 
> http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


I know! I need my head examining...lol....but we were in the earthqueakes here and it's for family reasons ....and honestly I'm really looking forward to it! Thanks for this website - looks great  Jack is a British Citizen which should make things easier!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 29, 2016)

Itsmejude said:


> Jack is a British Citizen


There is no way on earth that my niece would give up her British Citizenship, makes life so much easier when she goes to Europe to crew yachts.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 30, 2016)

Access to NHS is more about residency than citizenship. Plus reason for travelling to UK. I think you'll be OK if moving to UK not specifically to obtain medical treatment ie coming for work, but needing medical care as a by-product.


----------

